# Game next week - HE vs DE/WoC



## atroxus (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a game next week and my opponent will likely be bringing his DE or his WoC. He has quite a big selection but his DE's usually include Cauldron, Hydras, Unkillable, Lvl 4 with lots of men to kill and corsairs or black guard. WoC I'm not so sure about but I can bet on him bringing a Nurgle DP and nurgle warriors, maybe some knights.


Any suggestions on what I can use to counter either/both of the above? I have a decently sized HE army and can pretty much get access/proxy anything I need so feel free to chuck in outlandish and crazy suggestions :biggrin:

Thanks!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I am not an expert on HE; however, as a user of Nurgle WoC I do not love Swordmasters.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Warriors of Chaos are immensely hamstrung by a shoot-oriented army, considering they have no shooting of their own. This is especially true with Nurglitch armies, as their mark is useless outside of combat.

Dark Elves, however, are content to outshoot you from across the board with lots and lots of crossbowmen.


I can't think of a single list that could beat both of them, unless you're really planning on bringing a metric buttload of archers yourself.


----------

